# No 2018 foal thread?!



## chaps89 (11 June 2018)

I am not a breeder but do really enjoy the foal watch updates and photos once the new born arrives! We don't seem to have a thread running for this year so hope you don't mind me starting one - who is expecting what?


----------



## Ddraig_wen (12 June 2018)

We've got 2 foals this year. One little filly born In Feb and a colt in April.      She's warmblood x welsh bay 2 whites and a blaze and he's welsh/appaloosa/warmblood. Was hoping he would be a blanket spot black but looks like he'll spot out to leopard or near leopard


----------



## Laafet (12 June 2018)

We have finished now!


----------



## BarneyTheChestnutOne (12 June 2018)

We have one due start of July  it's our first time but our mares had one before with previous owners.


----------

